# [SOLVED] Switchable graphics problem too long for this title



## Tomiz (Feb 7, 2012)

Good day.

I have HP Pavilion dv7-6b90ec notebook with AMD Radeon HD6770M graphics card. Aside from this card, it also has some weak intel graphics card for power saving. Catalyst Control Center was selecting those cards itself, and it was quite annoying sometimes. I've been issues with this some time ago, until I figured out that I can change BIOS settings so that I decide what card is used at the moment (from Dynamic to Fixed).

Few weeks ago, however, my notebook's monitor broke. I sent it back to seller and got it repaired free of charge, as I did not cause the issue. However, I got the notebook returned with BIOS settings changed. So I went to BIOS, and switched the graphics from dynamic to fixed again.

When the system booted up, I found out that I only have 1028x800 resolution available. I found out that switching to the worse graphic card makes the monitor work completely fine at its original 1920x1080, but the AMD card just can not display higher resolution. I tried unchecking the box in the advanced settings, to display unsupported resolutions, but it was actually unticked already and grayed out.

So, the only way I can use my AMD card at full resolution is with the Dynamic settings, which is quite annoying as this mode doesn't seem to work with some games (Minecraft), but I can use the AMD card for playing games at 1920x1080 no problem this way. Switching to Fixed leaves me at terrible resolution, not worth the performance as it hurts my eyes.

I have tried uninstalling the graphics driver, installing it again, multiple restarts and much more.

I should also say that the computers memory DID NOT get wiped, the system was old with all it's drivers. The only thing that got touched is hardware (some cables got changed) and the BIOS memory.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, I tried to google some fix up and I always came up with "switch to fixed" or "check cables connection" solution, not really helpful/relevant.

On a side note I want to thank everyone on this forum, I have had several technical issues of various nature in the past, and I have always got a helpful reply. AdBlock whitelist says it all


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Perhaps you should make sure the driver is completely removed before reinstalling. It really does seem like a corrupted driver that's causing that problem. 

Try this : 
- Download Driver Sweeper. Don't run it yet
- Boot into Safe Mode
- Uninstall the old driver via *Control Panel->Programs and Features*
- Run *Driver Sweeper*, and make sure the ATI driver is completely removed
- Reboot
- Install the newest driver from AMD Graphics Driver Download
- Reboot again when prompted, and see if it fixes your problem.


----------



## Tomiz (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*



SkyStormKuja said:


> Perhaps you should make sure the driver is completely removed before reinstalling. It really does seem like a corrupted driver that's causing that problem.
> 
> Try this :
> - Download Driver Sweeper. Don't run it yet
> ...


OK, I have downloaded the Driver Sweeper, booted in Safe Mode, and found out that I can't use the Program Remove service in safe mode. Thus, I booted again to normal windows, removed the driver, booted to safe mode and ran the Driver Sweeper. I checked for any remaining files of the driver and didn't find any.

Then, I rebooted again, installed a Driver from my Notebooks Manufacturers website (the one You have provided tells me it's not compatible and that I should use a driver from HP instead), rebooted, but unfortunatelly, no change.

I tried the whole process second time, removing ANY and ALL AMD/ATI software I found, still no change. :nonono:

Thanks for all the help, I hope we can figure this out somehow. :banghead:


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Hmmm. Sorry about the wrong link, I should've referred you to HP instead.

I assume you are using an external monitor? I can't find your exact model with a quick search here at work, but the resolution sounds too high for a laptop screen (I can be wrong)


----------



## Tomiz (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*



SkyStormKuja said:


> Hmmm. Sorry about the wrong link, I should've referred you to HP instead.
> 
> I assume you are using an external monitor? I can't find your exact model with a quick search here at work, but the resolution sounds too high for a laptop screen (I can be wrong)


No, I use a laptop screen. Here is link to HP site with the notebook exact specifications: HP Pavilion dv7-6b90ec Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv7-6b90ec Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

I will provide some screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Does your Catalyst Control Centre utility contain options for assigning which card to use on which application(or the default), or is it only in bios. I'm not 100% familiar with CCC, but Nvidia's CP gives me the option to choose which card to use, integrated or the Geforce.

I read up about the HP version of Dynamic and Fixed. I suspect you've already found these things, but here's an exerpt from HP's website : 


> Using Dynamic Mode switchable graphics
> A notebook with Dynamic Mode switchable graphics will use the integrated, or low-power, graphics chipset for most applications by default. The notebook will automatically switch to the high-performance chipset when the application requires more performance. Users can configure which applications require the high-performance chipset by selecting the application in the ATI Catalyst Control Center. When an application is configured by the user to use the high-performance chipset, the notebook will switch graphics solutions when the application is started or closed.


Switchable Graphics on Notebooks Configured with Intel and ATI GPUs HP Pavilion dv6-6145tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

This seems to imply you can choose which applications use which card. So setting it up on Dynamic, and then assign the AMD card to your appropriate applications, (such as Minecraft you mentioned), should solve your problem.

Does your CCC look like this :


----------



## Tomiz (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*



SkyStormKuja said:


> Does your Catalyst Control Centre utility contain options for assigning which card to use on which application(or the default), or is it only in bios. I'm not 100% familiar with CCC, but Nvidia's CP gives me the option to choose which card to use, integrated or the Geforce.
> 
> I read up about the HP version of Dynamic and Fixed. I suspect you've already found these things, but here's an exerpt from HP's website :
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what my CCC looks like, and I am fully aware of this. The problem is that the Dynamic mode is not able to use the high performance core with OpenGL applications, more about that here: HP Communities - On OpenGL and Switchable Graphics - HP Communities

The proposed solution from HP is to switch to Fixed mode, which is what I was using up until now, but due to the maximal resolution in that mode now being 1280x800, it is pretty much out of the option.

I tried updating my BIOS, no change, I will post screenshots soon when I get home.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Alright. In the meantime I will research it a bit, see if I can find out anything.


----------



## Tomiz (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Problem solved. :grin: I actually found out the solution while taking the screenshots.

Here are the screens. (Sorry for having some of the stuff in Czech, I have a Czech mutation of OS and some programs.:whistling

Here I am using the Driver Sweeper in Safe Mode.

















Checking that the driver really IS uninstalled.









Installing a new driver.









Resolution with Dynamic.









Resolution with Fixed.









Now here is when I tried, just out of desperation, to make the computer search for all monitors. That is when I found out that the computer thinks it has 2 monitors. I tried to use the "extended", just for fun, and I found out that I have the 1920x1080 resolution:rofl:, but an empty space to the right side of my monitor, where was the extended monitor that doesn't really exist.

So I selected "display only #1", and... yea, the problem is fixed xD Solution was this easy!:facepalm:









I am not sure how did the BIOS reset that happened while the notebook was being repaired affect this, but what the hell.

I am SO VERY MUCH grateful for your help, SkyStormKuja:thumb:. Even though you were not able to give me the exact solution, you pointed me the way to go and search for the issue. I don't think I would be able to find this alone, not in weeks of trying.

Thanks a lot for your help :flowers:


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Switchable graphics problem too long for this title*

Haha, well that is an unexpected solution. I should've asked that you check that too. How silly of me. 

Glad it worked out. Please mark the thread as solved by using *Thread Tools* at the top of the page, and choosing, *Mark Thread as Solved*


----------



## Ph03nixashes7 (Dec 7, 2012)

Problem solved....

go to: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp59501-60000/

TITLE: AMD High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver 

VERSION: 9.0.0.0 
DESCRIPTION: 
This package provides the AMD High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver and Catalyst 
Control Center for supported notebook models that are running a supported 
operating system. For notebooks with switchable graphics modes, this package 
includes drivers for both graphics processing units (GPUs). Switchable graphics 
enable users to switch between a power-saving graphics mode (normally used under 
battery power) and a high-performance graphics mode. If high-definition 
multimedia interface (HDMI) video output is supported, this package also 
installs the HDMI Audio Driver. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PURPOSE: Routine 
SoftPaq NUMBER: sp59850 
SUPERSEDES: None 
EFFECTIVE DATE: November 23, 2012 
CATEGORY: Driver - Graphics 
SSM SUPPORTED: YES 

PRODUCT TYPE(S): Notebooks 

HARDWARE PRODUCT MODEL(S): HP Pavilion dm4 Notebook PC Series 
HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC Series 
HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC Series 

DEVICES SUPPORTED: Intel Display Audio 
Intel HD Graphics Family 
Radeon HD 7590 
Radeon HD 6490M 
Radeon HD 6770M 
Radeon HD 7470M 
Radeon HD 7690M XT 


OPERATING SYSTEM(S): Microsoft Windows 8 Chinese Market 64 Edition 
Microsoft Windows 8 Emerging Markets 64 Edition 
Microsoft Windows 8 Enterprise 64 Edition 
Microsoft Windows 8 Multi-Language 64 Edition 
Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64 Edition 

LANGUAGE(S): Global 

ENHANCEMENTS: - Provides the Microsoft WHQL Certified driver.


----------

